# Bm4x4



## Steve_M (Sep 16, 2015)

Using BM4X4 on Cab Sauv, Merlot and OVZ, on Lallemand website states not favorable for MLF?
Are there particular strains of yeast that do not work well with MLF?
I will put the wine through MLF post fermentation.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm not sure what that means. Their website basically just says "strongly recommended", "recommended", "not really recommended", or "inhibiting". Doesn't get into why something might be "not really recommended", vs "inhibiting". I'm using BM4X4 on my Cabernet and will be using VP41 for MLF. We'll see what happens.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 16, 2015)

This rating has to do with how much sulfites the yeast in question typically produce during fermentation. The old Lallemand website made it easy to find the numbers, but the new one does not seem to. (Oh, how I wish I archived the old site!)


----------



## Steve_M (Sep 16, 2015)

I will be using MBR31 for MLF.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Steve_M (Sep 16, 2015)

Paul,
Thanks I wish I had access to the old site as well. You are always expressing how when they updated site left a lot to be desired.

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 16, 2015)

Just checked my notes and I used BM4X4 on my Old Vine Zin last year. MLF with VP41 went just fine. Though the VP41 will tolerate up to 60ppm of SO2.


----------



## Steve_M (Sep 16, 2015)

Jim.
Thanks for the update on last years results. I won't have anything to worry about. 

Steve


----------



## slurve (Sep 16, 2015)

I can no longer access their site, could someone tell me how they rate that strain for Merlot?

TY


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 16, 2015)

slurve said:


> I can no longer access their site, could someone tell me how they rate that strain for Merlot?
> 
> TY



Much of the information is still available, it is just awkward to use. You have to look by yeast instead of by varietal. Here is the pairing information for BM4x4: http://www.lallemandwine.com/products/catalogue/product-detail/?range=9&id=11



> Cabernet Franc
> Plum, Color stability
> 
> Cabernet Sauvignon
> ...


----------

